# xoot's Avatar Café



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

This is a place where you sip some coffee while creating an avatar or waiting for an avatar to be created for you. The coffee here can have soy milk and extra flavor shots added.

So, let's get started! Who wants an avatar to be created for them?


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

Can I be the bartender? Pleeeeeeeease?


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

All right! 

Of course you can be the bartender! Give me a mocha with 25 eX flavor shots.


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2002)

I'm not asking for one, or waiting for one, just a question about one:

Is anybody opposed to me changing mine *again*?


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

Not me. Can the café help you in any way with your new avatar?


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2002)

Uh...actually yes! Tell me if it's good or not, I'll upload it before I put it on in a second.


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

Heres your mocha with 25 eX flavor shots xoot.
Personally Trip, I don't mind if you change your avatar Trip. I still kind of like the old one though. The one before Chimera I think it was.


----------



## phatsharpie (May 30, 2002)

Just bumbling through... Can I have a latte?


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

Here is your latte and macguy's (for working here)


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

MMMM latté. I'm one of those people, though, who doesn't like coffee but can never have enough coffee-flavored things...


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

Café xoot Caffeinated Gum:

Choose from four different levels of strongness (Low, Medium, High, xooted)
Choose from five different flavors (Mint, Kiwi, Strawberry, Watermelon-Mango, Coffee (of course), Kiwi-Strawberry-Banana-Watermelon-Melon-Mango Squish)


----------



## phatsharpie (May 30, 2002)

Can never have enough latte! Yummmmmmmmm!


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

Hey! This is about the avatars! Phatsharpie, want me to aquafy your cat?


----------



## phatsharpie (May 30, 2002)

Maybe! I like my avatar, but I'd like to see an Aquafied version of it... Right now I think it's kinda classic, but I'd love to see what you can do with it!


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

I did a transparency, hope you don't mind. 

If you choose this avatar, change your status text to "Futuristic Aquafied Robotic Cat."


----------



## phatsharpie (May 30, 2002)

HEHE! Thanks! I actually like it! I'll keep it for a while, but I'll probably switch back later on. I kinda miss the colors!


----------



## Valrus (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Café xoot Caffeinated Gum:
> 
> Choose from four different levels of strongness (Low, Medium, High, xooted)
> ...



That's six flavors. Ahh haa, xoot can't count.

Anyway, I'm just dropping by to make fun of you, since I'm sure I'll be _incinerated by a bolt of lightning_ if I dare to change my avatar. 

Oh, and way to go macguy, both for the extensive All Your Base knowledge and the hates-coffee-but-likes-coffee-flavor thing.

-the valrus


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

I will put "All Your Coffee Belong To Us" detectors all over my café...


----------



## nkuvu (May 30, 2002)

I'm in the same boat as Valrus.  The _incinerated by a bolt of lightning_ if I change my avatar bit.  Besides, I like this one.


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

Or your old avatar...


----------



## googolplex (May 31, 2002)

I think I have to keep this avatar for a while now. I really like it and it has become who I am on here. I think its personally way better then my dark mac face one.

I could invert the colours on this one on my evil days. Or as I said before, when I'm feeling evil I'll change to the dark mac.


----------



## julguribye (May 31, 2002)

http://www.slackmedia.tk

Can someone make an cool avatar of this picture? I would be kind of nice to have my website's logo as an avatar!

My current avatar is a picture of a hamster i had some years ago.


----------



## xoot (May 31, 2002)

Here is your penguin... 

(I played with it)


----------



## julguribye (May 31, 2002)

you sure like to aquafy don't you xoot?
I'll use it, it's cool enough and I don't want to hurt your feelings


----------



## xoot (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *you sure like to aquafy don't you xoot?*



I didn't aquafy it! There's this one feature in Photoshop...


----------



## macguy17 (May 31, 2002)

Hey tonite I'm gonna unveil my new avatar...

EDIT: nevermind, somethings wrong with the gif. It only shows the first frame.


----------



## xoot (May 31, 2002)

No... not that thing???


----------



## xoot (May 31, 2002)

Oh yeah... I have a support channel for this café at irc.press3.com. It's called #xootcafe. 

Macguy17, I set AOP for you. So, come on in if you don't want to bother posting.


----------



## phatsharpie (May 31, 2002)

Macguy17, I liked your new avatar! Woohoo!


----------



## xoot (May 31, 2002)

Yeah, that one works fine with my nervous system. 

I almost had a nervous breakdown when I looked at that smiley face.


----------



## macguy17 (May 31, 2002)

The way it was supposed to be was better, it faded in yellow, grew the horns/goatee, and then changed red for a while, before disappearing.
Then it would start again...


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Still, the current one is the best 

What me to aquafy it?


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 1, 2002)

Xoot is an aquafying addict!


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

No, I just love Aqua.


----------



## hazmat (Jun 2, 2002)

I would love the background of mine to be transparent, but try as I might, I can't do it.  Any pointers?  I have Photoshop.

Thanks.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 2, 2002)

> _posted by the Valrus _
> *Anyway, I'm just dropping by to make fun of you, since I'm sure I'll be incinerated by a bolt of lightning if I dare to change my avatar. *



I changed my avatar (after about a year), and nothing seem to happen to me.


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *I would love the background of mine to be transparent, but try as I might, I can't do it.  Any pointers?  I have Photoshop.
> 
> Thanks. *



Copy this image into another image of the same size with a transparent background. Then, select the part you want to transparentize and delete it. Finally, select "Save for Web" and save it as a gif with transparencies.


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *
> 
> I changed my avatar (after about a year), and nothing seem to happen to me.
> ...



Well, it's not really different.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

xoot, I'll email you a copy of my avatar @ 500x500 pixels and you can make it cool, okay? 


_edit:_ first email me your email address, mine is in my sig


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

i love making icons, but my photoshop expired.


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *xoot, I'll email you a copy of my avatar @ 500x500 pixels and you can make it cool, okay?
> 
> 
> edit: first email me your email address, mine is in my sig *



Just attach it, ok?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

its too big


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

Send it to me through AIM. My screenname is xoot300.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

ok


----------



## Wedge (Jun 17, 2002)

I just found out that personal Icons are called avatars, strange.

Xoot, you seem to be the best at avatars, could you make me a star wars one? I saw someone with one a couple weeks ago that was too cool.

thanx

wedge


----------



## xoot (Jun 17, 2002)

You want the star wars logo, or just a ship?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 17, 2002)

make him the death star


----------



## xoot (Jun 17, 2002)

Death Star:


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 17, 2002)

xoot

I'm just here to watch, but I'd like to see more animated avatars.


----------



## xoot (Jun 17, 2002)

You asked for it...

The spinning green boxes of death!


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 17, 2002)

I had something a little more exciting in mind...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 17, 2002)

oh no, not the dreaded SPINNING _BLUE_ BOXES OF DEATH!?!?!


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 17, 2002)

something like this...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 17, 2002)

that's pretty cool, did you make it?


----------



## xoot (Jun 17, 2002)

That's a bit on the large side...


----------



## Wedge (Jun 17, 2002)

Cool... thanx xoot! now I don't feel like the odd guy out.


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 17, 2002)

No, I didn't make it. I just have a large collection. I was hoping to find some very cool cutting egde stuff on this thread, but nothing yet. No offence Xoot, I think you do fine work. I just like alot of flash!

Check this one out:


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 17, 2002)

Or this one:


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 17, 2002)

Or even this one:


----------

